

Why wireframes can hurt your project - sgdesign
http://www.attackofdesign.com/why-wireframes-can-hurt-your-project/

======
petervandijck
Wireframes are boundary objects.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boundary_object>

That's the best explanation I've ever found. They're better than pretty
designs or actual implementation at getting "different social groups" (think
business, dev, design, ...) to create a shared understanding. A developer
looks at a wire and sees something different than a businessguy, but they're
still looking at the same document, which lets them communicate. They're
communication enablers. They should be ugly and they should be throw-away
documents.

~~~
sgdesign
That's a very good observation. I agree that they enable communication, but I
just think in many cases other tools can be even better at that.

~~~
petervandijck
Sure. But designs generally are worse tools for communication with business
people and devs than wireframes, unless you just want to talk about the design
and nothing else.

~~~
sgdesign
I don't see why they'd be worse tools. If you don't want people to focus on
the design aspect at all, use something like a prioritized list of elements.

And if you want to talk about design, then try to get as close to the real
deal as possible (either with a photoshop mockup or a html prototype).

But wireframes exist in a grey zone where people will discuss the placement of
a call to action button or menu item, only without the benefit of visual
guidelines like colors, contrast, typography, etc.

------
watt
The arguments expressed in article actually defeat itself (article is self-
contradictory)...

1) Getting attached to wireframes (or any other design concept) would be
detrimental (OK... let's agree)

2) Wireframes are ugly (Well... that's actually good, so you wouldn't get
attached to them?)

3) It would be better to start designing and coding on the target environment
right away...

Well wait a minute, don't you get that by doing (3), you will get attached to
your first iteration design, and will not realize when it's time to throw it
away, and reset/pivot with a new approach?

~~~
sgdesign
Wireframes being ugly is not really a problem. And I happen to think that
Balsamiq wireframes are ugly, but wireframes created with other tools
(especially sketching) can be quite beautiful.

Of course you could get attached to your first photoshop mockup or your first
prototype, but my point is that since they are closer to the real deal, it's
easier to judge if they'll work or not.

------
sgdesign
Here's the tl/dr version for lazy/busy people:

\- Wireframes can be a useful tool for people who can’t design and can’t code.

\- Getting attached to them is a surefire recipe for wasted time and energy.

\- Wireframes are guidelines, not blueprints.

\- Ask yourself if your time wouldn’t be put to better use actually coding or
designing.

